
Valley Pioneer Brett Bullington Is In Intensive Care After Biking Accident - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/15/silicon-valley-pioneer-brett-bullington-is-in-intensive-care-after-biking-accident/
======
stephengillie
The injuries sound very severe for a 59-year old man falling from a bicycle.
Was he not wearing a helmet? Was he traveling excessively fast?

